# dill lemon butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GREAT WITH FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!

1/2 cup (1 stick) of butter at room temp
2tb minced frsh dill or 4ts of dried
1-2tb minced parsley
2ts minced chives or green onions
1tb lemon juice
1/4ts black pepper

Combine the butter, dill, parsley, chives, lemon juice and pepper in a samll bowl and blend well. Taste before seasoning.

wrap in plastic or store in covered container and chill for at least 2 hours.


----------

